# Lance Armstrong stripped of all seven Tour de France wins, banned for life



## Rauno (Nov 20, 2009)

> *Lance Armstrong has been stripped of his seven Tour de France titles by cycling's governing body.
> *​
> The International Cycling Union (UCI) has accepted the findings of the United States Anti-Doping Agency's (Usada) investigation into systematic doping.
> UCI president Pat McQuaid said: "Lance Armstrong has no place in cycling. He deserves to be forgotten."
> ...


*BBC*


----------

